# Cat servant



## Gnome Enthusiast (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi. My wife and I are servants to four beautiful, loving cats.

We have Toby (always in charge), Phone (don't ask), Milo (a big kitten), and Phoebe (really in charge).

I was looking for a place to discuss various issues and behaviors with other *ahem* cat owners.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Cat slave to nine, here. With five fosters in the master bedroom. And I've gotta ask about Phone. I *had* to. I couldn't keep the question inside. How did she (he?) get the name "Phone"?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds like you have a fun bunch of kitties over there! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## pixie_song (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey,

I'm new here as well. Just thought I would say Hi. I'm a servent to two cats myself.


----------



## Gnome Enthusiast (Jul 29, 2010)

*Phone*

Yeah, this gets a lot of questions and looks.

Apparently, when my wife adopted him several years ago, it was around the Holidays when he had been found. He was mistakenly thought to be a girl, and was named Noel. When he was discovered to be a boy, he was renamed Nole.

His foster mom, for some unknown reason, started calling him Noki. My wife's roommate started calling him Nokia, then Nokia Phone, then just Phone.

His name, oddly enough, seems to fit him perfectly, for no apparent reason. He is a pretty odd cat. He's asthmatic, his back legs are taller than his front, and he doesn't keep himself very clean. He runs away from the litter box when he poops, and sometimes takes a "present" with him.

He's extremely affectionate, and will come up to us when we are sitting on the couch, and let us hold him like a baby, over the shoulder, purring away. It actually feels like he's coming up with the intention of being held.

He's not a graceful cat, but he's a sweetheart.

When he brings us "offerings", he brings a feather, as opposed to the numerous fake mice around the house.

One of his most endearing behaviors is how he protected his adopted baby brother, Milo, when the "head" cat, Toby, would terrorize Milo. Phone would give Toby a beat down. Milo and Phone like to wrestle now.

His other names are Phonee and Phonee Bear, and sometimes Meatball, just because.


----------

